# Surrogacy Loophole - 20 babies are taken abroad



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2007/dec/05/children


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

I didn't know this.  At the time we went through surrogacy, we were living abroad.  We knew, we would at some point return to the UK, so we found a barrister.  We asked the barrister, who practises in this area of law and was based in London, what the legal position was for our child.  And he seemed to think, that getting a UK court to ratify a parental order was OK.

Now, if we who actively sought out a barrister, didn't get the right info, what chance has COTS got?  Zippo, IMO.

This whole area of law is, IMO, a complete mess. We need straightforward laws, that are easy to understand.  Unless and until, we get updated California style infertility laws, this kind of situation will continue.  So will lots of other bad things.

For Gods sake, draft infertility laws that are easy to understand, and that work!

Lorna


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Its crazy isn't it - I think the whole area of surrogacy needs looking at so people know exactly where they stand 

At the moment, babies who are taken out of the country like this could end up god knows where with god only knows who   Very frightening when you start looking into it.  Carol on SUK has posted about this recently on the Surrogacy UK boards.


----------

